# Effects of the luverly Cyclogest!



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I am currently at the end of my first try of IUI - I tested negative yesterday but the clinic told me to do two more days of cyclogest then test again tomorrow - that will be 17 days past the insemination. I have absolutely no symptoms of anything and I am pretty much convinced that it will still be neg tomorrow. Is my period likely to start when the cyclogest is stopped, I know that they can delay things, and obviously we just want to get on with IUI #2!!

I also wanted to ask you something that even though I asked my nurse twice, I still feel I don't understand!! When I was stabbing the gonal-f and I had a lead follicle of 18mm she told me to take the hcg two days later, after one more 75iu gonal-f, and then the insemination 36 hours later, but she flippantly said "and we hope you don't ovulate in the meantime" - how likely would this be and would my consultant have been able to tell when he did the insemination?? (He seemed very pleased, when he shone that bloomin' great light up me!!! 

Thanks!

Jen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Serafena said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I am currently at the end of my first try of IUI - I tested negative yesterday but the clinic told me to do two more days of cyclogest then test again tomorrow - that will be 17 days past the insemination. I have absolutely no symptoms of anything and I am pretty much convinced that it will still be neg tomorrow. Is my period likely to start when the cyclogest is stopped, I know that they can delay things, and obviously we just want to get on with IUI #2!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi Peter,

Many thanks!

No, he didn't scan me beforehand but I will definitely raise that issue next time!

Jen


----------

